# Shades of Pet Cemetary?



## ipscscott (Jun 28, 2005)

Boffins create zombie dogs 
By Nick Buchan of NEWS.com.au 
27-06-2005 
From: NEWS.com.au

SCIENTISTS have created eerie zombie dogs, reanimating the canines after several hours of clinical death in attempts to develop suspended animation for humans. 
US scientists have succeeded in reviving the dogs after three hours of clinical death, paving the way for trials on humans within years.

Pittsburgh's Safar Centre for Resuscitation Research has developed a technique in which subject's veins are drained of blood and filled with an ice-cold salt solution.

*
Rest of the story here!*


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 28, 2005)

That's just freaky.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 28, 2005)

*"Plans to test the technique on humans should be realised within a year, according to the Safar Centre.*

My question is: who's going to volunteer to have all their blood drained and replaced with freezing saline and then wait a couple hours to get zapped and "reanimated".

Like Bill Engvall said about the guy willing to test the shark-proof suit, "Here's your sign."

Interesting concept none-the-less and definitely could have some applications, but where are we going to put the "blood-draining/saline-injecting" machine on our ambulances?


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro_@Jun 28 2005, 12:40 PM
> * Interesting concept none-the-less and definitely could have some applications, but where are we going to put the "blood-draining/saline-injecting" machine on our ambulances?   *


 Right next to the portable chest x-ray ACLS keeps talking about.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 28, 2005)

Frieghtliner will just have to start developing a 53 foot fifth wheel modular unit. Ya know one of those like the ladder trucks with steering in the back for those tight urban settings.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 28, 2005)

> *ice-cold salt solution.*



can i have a shooter of crevo with that please ?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 29, 2005)

If they just add some tissue preserver solution to it, if it doesn't work they'll already be embalmed...


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jun 28 2005, 12:58 PM
> * Frieghtliner will just have to start developing a 53 foot fifth wheel modular unit. Ya know one of those like the ladder trucks with steering in the back for those tight urban settings. *


 Well, I've never seen a tillered ambulance, but I HAVE seen an ambulance with an aerial device. Was an old utility truck with a bucket lift on it that a VFD had converted to an ambo.   

I do remember seeing "The World's Largest Ambulance" in the Guiness book a few years ago. I was a double decker bus-type unit used to transport the infirm on pilgrimages to Mecca from Europe, I believe.


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro+Jun 29 2005, 02:18 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SafetyPro @ Jun 29 2005, 02:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin-vtemti_@Jun 28 2005, 12:58 PM
> * Frieghtliner will just have to start developing a 53 foot fifth wheel modular unit. Ya know one of those like the ladder trucks with steering in the back for those tight urban settings. *


Well, I've never seen a tillered ambulance, but I HAVE seen an ambulance with an aerial device. Was an old utility truck with a bucket lift on it that a VFD had converted to an ambo.   

I do remember seeing "The World's Largest Ambulance" in the Guiness book a few years ago. I was a double decker bus-type unit used to transport the infirm on pilgrimages to Mecca from Europe, I believe.[/b][/quote]
The original "Jumbolance" took pilgrims to Lourdes, it was an articulated Bus that was capable of transporting bedridden patients and equipment.
Other jumbulances are now used for non emergency hospital transfers and out patient appointments.

Click fer pic


----------



## vtemti (Jun 30, 2005)

Yep, I can only imagine seeing a jumbolance in Vermont during mud season.


----------



## DT4EMS (Jul 5, 2005)

Makes me glad I played all the Resident Evil games............


----------



## Luno (Jul 9, 2005)

Mud Season, I forgot about that.........


----------



## vtemti (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah, worse than snow. Snow we can take care of, but mud is another story. We have 128 miles of road in Chester with only thirteen of them paved. Makes for a greaaaaaat time in spring!


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 10, 2005)

I've only been mudding once, years ago, we were trying to induce labor. But it was a blast, we have a place called "the squares" out here. It's close to the everglades. I'd love to go do that again.


----------



## beckoncall62 (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jun 30 2005, 03:53 PM
> * Yep, I can only imagine seeing a jumbolance in Vermont during mud season. *


or in our rural neck of the woods in northwestern WA State-anytime of the year


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh nice, complete with "puppy dog ears" (mirrors). You know this might make sense in places like Kansas where everything is spread far apart where several pts need to be transported other specialty hospitals. But if gas keeps going up the way it does, I really dont forsee this happening anytime soon stateside. Smaller ambulance companies will have to charge more for services just to offset the cost of rising gas prices, either that or be forced out of buisness.

-Cap'n


----------

